# Exemestane down the wrong pipe



## MattG (Jun 10, 2015)

This ever happen to you guys before?

Holy shit! I hiccuped in the middle of swallowing 1ml of it, and omfg it was horrendous! I went into a coughing fit so bad, i nearly threw up. For the next half hour i continued to cough to the point of gagging uncontrollably, and nose running like crazy. This was even worse than the time i had a shot of 151 go down the wrong pipe. I've even lost half my voice from this.lol. Just thought id share my experience with you. Make sure this never happens to you, it's extremely unpleasant


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ouch,  research I assume?  Probably 180 and glycol,  yuck!  About as bad as mainlining tren


----------



## MattG (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah research chem. It tastes bad, but i've had much worse. I cant believe how bad of a reaction i got from it though. Happened a couple hours ago and im still coughing from a raw tickling throat. Never experienced anything like this before


----------



## Ogre (Jun 11, 2015)

Its happened to me too.I got up one morning half a sleep and shot it right in the back of my throat and went down the wrong tube.Coughed my nuts off for about 20 min thought I was going to choke to death.After that I always put it in a small glass of water and drank it.


----------

